# Prayers please!



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Asking for prayers for our former Pastor and his wife (and all of the others involved). Our church just released this statement:


Prayers please for Pastor Linwood and Brenda Cook. They were involved in a head-on collision today in Billings, Montana. Brenda has a lacerated liver and a punctured diaphragm and is currently in surgery. Linwood has a broken femur and a broken hip and is facing surgery. Another couple was in their vehicle and we have no information about their condition, or the condition of the other driver. Prayers all around, please!

Please pray for them. Linwood was our Pastor, my mentor, married DH and I and baptized me. He is a beautifully intuitive man and follower of Christ. I'm not sure why they were in Montana (as their home is in Virginia and they do mission work in Honduras and all around). I pray for their safety and Gods grace over them.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Bridget, lifting up your former pastor , Brenda and the others involved in the crash. May God!s healing hand, be upon them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bridget - I'm so sorry. What terrible news.:smcry: I'm sending prayers of recovery to your pastor and his wife. rayer: Hard to understand why these things happen


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Additional information regarding the Cooks: the accident happened at noon on the Indian reservation. Beyond the injuries listed below, Brenda's liver was cut in half, her spleen was detached, a lung was deflated, and her intestines were displaced in the area of the diaphragm. She is out of surgery and resting comfortably. Pastor Linwood is now going into surgery. Besides his broken femur and fractured hip, his pelvis is also fractured. Please continue in prayer for this couple. The Cook's friends who were also in the vehicle have various broken bones. Your prayers are much appreciated.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh how tragic, prayers for all of them.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you all. I've been trying to Google info about the accident and cannot seem to find anything. Very weird. I am wondering if the "head on" collision involved another vehicle or a tree etc.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Bridget, it sounds like the Pastor's wife got the worst of it. I'm glad her surgery went well and she's resting now. I will pray for complete healing for all involved. Please keep us posted.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Prayers coming your way Brigit xoxoxoxxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers on the way for your pastor, his wife and the others injured in this terrible accident!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, I am so sorry to hear this, and of course, will pray for your pastor & his wife. Life is, indeed, fragile & we need to be there for each other. Please keep us posted on any new developments. Again, I am so, so sorry.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Our God is able!! Heavenly Father, I humbly lift your dear servants, Pastor Linwood, his wife, and all others involved in this terrible accident. Father, please bring healing, strength, and courage to them. Give wisdom to all the doctors and guide their hands in surgery..I ask all these things in the precious name of our Savior, Jesus Christ...Amen..rayer:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you for the continued prayers. Prayers Heal!!! Here are the updates that I have recently received:

""Further information and corrections regarding the Cooks: The accident took place on an off-ramp - the other driver was traveling the wrong way on the off-ramp at a high rate of speed. Brenda is in ICU following her surgery, and is on a ventilator due to the diaphragm injury. Linwood, who had to be cut out of the vehicle, did NOT have surgery yesterday, but is having it today. ... He does NOT have a hip injury, but a broken leg and a broken pelvis. For their friends whom they were traveling with, the woman will have back surgery today. A retired police officer who witnessed the crash said that it was "a miracle that anyone survived." Still no word on the condition of the other driver. The family appreciates your continued prayers for the entire group"

Additional update: 
"The accident was caused by a reportedly intoxicated/impaired driver. Because the incident happened on an Indian reservation area, the investigation is led by highway patrol and FBI. To my understanding, they were following another vehicle in the passing lane. A driver entered the interstate the wrong way in the same lane. The front vehicle swerved suddently but Henry did not have vision of the oncoming car until there was only about 40 feet between the two. There was simply no time to react as both vehicles were running at interstate speed (60-65 mph). The driver of the vehicle that swerved was a retired state trooper who has expressed amazement that our family members (Thank the Lord!) even survived. He shared that, upon impact, both vehicles went about 10 feet in the air."


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Bridget, I will keep your pastor and the others involved in my prayers.rayer:


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Bridget, my prayers to the family, their families, the extended family... I can't even imagine how terrifying this must have been for them.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, that is just awful  Prayers being sent for their recovery.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Praying for all accident victims, their families and church family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for all involved.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Adding my prayers to the others-- God has been so good to spare their lives!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Saying many prayers. Many hugs and much love.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

rayer:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the continued prayers you all. I don't have much of an update other than that they seem to suffering with internal bleeding. Linwoods surgery was postponed as a result, but I think they were hoping to do that today. I'll keep you posted on any news...and let's hope it's good news.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- continuing prayers for them.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you and thinking of you too Lynn. So sorry for your loss  .


----------

